# Deposit Worldmark Week with II



## LisaH (Aug 3, 2022)

I recently canceled a Worldmark week, some of the points have already expired so I made reservations for two new WM weeks on the same day using the expired points with the intention of depositing them into II. Is this doable? On II website, I can only select WM unit size, not the week for exchange, nor do I have the ability to deposit.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 3, 2022)

WorldMark chooses what weeks are deposited into II or RCI.  Owners cannot reserved and deposit select weeks.

That is the way it works with all the points systems.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 3, 2022)

You have to call in to deposit WM points into II.  Keep the reservations until you get your WM account linked to your II account and call in to WM to have them cancel them and deposit to II.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 3, 2022)

Eric B said:


> You have to call in to deposit WM points into II.  Keep the reservations until you get your WM account linked to your II account and call in to WM to have them cancel them and deposit to II.


Can expired credits be deposited into II?



LisaH said:


> I recently canceled a Worldmark week, some of the points have already expired


----------



## Eric B (Aug 3, 2022)

I believe I’ve done that in the past


----------



## LisaH (Aug 3, 2022)

The points were current when I made the original reservation last Sep. Even though some of my points have expired now, when I canceled the original week, I had to reserve new week(s) beginning on or before Jan 31, 2023. I can cancel these weeks but the newer reservations can’t be later than Jan 31, 2023.


----------



## samara64 (Aug 3, 2022)

CO skier said:


> Can expired credits be deposited into II?




Yes they can and I did it multiple times. Also expired HKT.

What you need to do is call Vacation planning. Ask to Cancel the weeks holding expired credits and immediately deposit it into II. That is how I do it.

If they do not know how to do it, ask to talk to owner care.

The only think is it can take between 1 week to 16 weeks to show up in your II account.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 3, 2022)

LisaH said:


> The points were current when I made the original reservation last Sep. Even though some of my points have expired now, when I canceled the original week, I had to reserve new week(s) beginning on or before Jan 31, 2023. I can cancel these weeks but the newer reservations can’t be later than Jan 31, 2023.


True, and that means the credits expired December 31, 2021.

So, do not cancel the reservations you cannot deposit to II.  Hold onto them and do what samara64 suggests.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 3, 2022)

CO skier said:


> True, and that means the credits expired December 31, 2021.
> 
> So, do not cancel the reservations you cannot deposit to II.  Hold onto them and do what samara64 suggests.



What am I, chopped liver?


----------



## CO skier (Aug 3, 2022)

Eric B said:


> What am I, chopped liver?


He seemed more assured than just a believer.


----------



## Hobokie (Aug 3, 2022)

So the way to deposit WM into II is to call WM Vacation Planning and ask to speak with Owner Care or the Worldmark Desk at II?


----------



## samara64 (Aug 3, 2022)

Hobokie said:


> So the way to deposit WM into II is to call WM Vacation Planning and ask to speak with Owner Care or the Worldmark Desk at II?




Not the Worldmark desk at II. In all honesty I do not even know what do these people do.

Just ask VC to deposit. If they are not sure, ask to speak to OC.

All what you need to give them is size of unit (Studio - 3BR) and season (Red-White-Blue) or in II terms (Red-Yellow-Green).


----------



## LisaH (Aug 3, 2022)

I have 7000 points that have expired. Would it make sense if I ask WM to deposit 2 blue studio weeks (plus another 1000 points)? I mainly plan to use them for flex exchanges.


----------



## HudsHut (Aug 3, 2022)

Yes, you can do 2 "green season" studios.

Expired credits work, and you extend their life by another 2+ years!

This reservation should be the earliest reservation in your account. Let the shuffle program run overnight.   Confirm that the shuffle program worked, by canceling the reservation just before calling VPC and verifying that the credits loose in  your account are all the expired ones you need for the spacebank.

If the agent does not sound confident, (long pause, or starts to look up instructions), or says
"do you mean spacebank to RCI?"  I hang up and call again.

I recently received my last deposit 3 weeks after I spacebanked the credits. (I did have a 3 month horror story in the Dec - Feb timeframe.)


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 4, 2022)

When you speak with WM VPC, use the correct terminology; most of them don't know anything about II anyway so keep it simple.
You want to do a Deposit First into II.  Tell them the size and season you want to deposit.  There is a chart somewhere (don't know where it is on the new website, but it's the same for RCI and II), that tells you how many credits for what size/season.  WM blue season is II green and WM white is II yellow.  They will take the credits right away.  The exchange dept then selects the specific resort week and will deposit it into your account sometime; the timespan has varied greatly over the past year.  You do NOT have any say in what resort you get.  You can NOT deposit that reservation you already made.  WM/Wyndham tends to deposit lesser off season weeks so you should temper your expectations as to their trading power.  Deposit as close to the size as you will want to trade into.  Trading up in size costs an upgrade fee now and combined with the lower trade power, it's not worth it.   Note that while eplus is a pain with request first, it works as it should with deposit first and you can potentially add another year to those credits.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 4, 2022)

I have requested two blue studio weeks to be deposited into II. Was told this could take up to 3 weeks which is fine. Will let you know how that goes.


----------



## Huskerpaul (Aug 25, 2022)

LisaH said:


> I have requested two blue studio weeks to be deposited into II. Was told this could take up to 3 weeks which is fine. Will let you know how that goes.


Any word on your deposits yet?  Curious about how long they are taking now days.  Thanks


----------



## LisaH (Aug 25, 2022)

No it’s been three weeks and I still haven’t seen deposits put into my II account. 8000 credits were deducted on Aug 4.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 20, 2022)

Update: the two deposits finally appeared in my account when I checked today. Not sure exactly when they were deposited as we were overseas in the last two weeks. They were studios at WM Big Bear, Nov 2023 so good until Nov 2025. Seem pretty good for trades within 60 days.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 20, 2022)

LisaH said:


> Update: the two deposits finally appeared in my account when I checked today. Not sure exactly when they were deposited as we were overseas in the last two weeks. They were studios at WM Big Bear, Nov 2023 so good until Nov 2025. Seem pretty good for trades within 60 days.



My understanding is that within 60 days in II there is no screening by trading power for a week, so that wouldn’t be surprising.  I could be wrong, though.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 20, 2022)

Eric B said:


> My understanding is that within 60 days in II there is no screening by trading power for a week, so that wouldn’t be surprising.  I could be wrong, though.


Yes you are absolutely correct. I was just stating the obvious.


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Sep 21, 2022)

Some of my II Deposit Firsts (whether they be 4k, 5k or 6k) would not pull the same inventory in the next 59 days that I could pull with a 4k float deposit. I talked to Mark Delcampo at II about it once, and he said that this is to be expected.


----------

